# Magnetic motor or generator?



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone know much about these, friend of mine is looking for design for a large electric generator made from magnets, something that is big enough to run a house hold or farm. And I found him the Howard Johnson motor, but he says this is not the one he is looking for. Anyone have any other ideas let me know. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

If it is a free energy type of device he is looking for, he needs to save his money.

There IS a type of electric generator made with magnets that I find really interesting. Google unipolar generator or Faraday generator. It does require power input, but the design is super-simple.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

the other power web site has some info on making a wind generator with magnets, http://www.otherpower.com/

to say I want enough to run a house or a farm with, is a very poor way to stating one needs, (pre 1940 this farm took 0 KWH of electricity, and now it uses a lot of electricity, KWH 1200 plus of KWH, same farm. but at one time ever thing was by hand and refrigeration was by cellar,)

and some back ground would be helpful

what is the power source, Wind, water, engine, other,

what is the voltage threshold wanted, (steady voltage, steady cycles, variable on both) 

is he currently on grid or off grid, 

what type of energy storage is he planing,

how much KWH is he using now? is there any plans to convert any thing to other energy sources?


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

kelly motor company?


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

Sorry, thats Keely motor co.


----------



## solidwoods (Dec 23, 2005)

My suggestion is check out GeneratorJoe Inc. Diesel Generators A 30kw 2 bearing gen is about $1850.
You wont be able to make a 30kw for that price.
Re-inventing the wheel is costly and typically you'd have to quit your day job.:bouncy:
jim


----------

